# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  معنى  هب

## شذرات

هب فعل أمر جامد فما معناه ولماذا لم يكن أمر وهب أو هاب. وبارك الله في الجميع.

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> هب فعل أمر جامد فما معناه ولماذا لم يكن أمر وهب أو هاب. وبارك الله في الجميع.


(هَبْ) فعلٌ جامد  ، و لا يلتبس بالأمر من ( هاب ) من الهَيْبة ، ولا بالأمر من ( وهب) من الهِبة ، و ذلك لسببين :
1-          سبب تركيبي  : لأنه يلزم حالة أو صورة واحدة و هي صورة الأمر ، ولا يمكن صياغة المضارع أو الماضي منه مثلما هناك أفعال جامدة تَلزم صورة الماضي و لايمكن اشتقاق المضارع أو الأمر منها  مثل : لَيْسَ، وعسى وغيرها . بينما الفعلان (هَبْ = خَفْ) أو ( هَبْ =اعْطِ) متصرفان و غير جامدين ، و هما فعلاَ أمريمكن أن نصوغ من جذرهما ماضياً و مضارعاً : ( هاب ، يهاب ، هبْ) ، و (وهب ، يهب ،هبْ ). 
2-          سبب دلالي معنوي : ( هَبْ) هو بمعنى ظُنَّ أو احسبْ أو ازعُمْ ، أو عُــدَّ  أي هو فعل قلبي .وليس له لا معنى الهبة و لا الهيبة .

----------

